# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  PSE frika ka lidhje me misterin? so mendoni me thoni

## rakela

Pse frika ka lidhje me Mister in?

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> Pse frika ka lidhje me Mister in?


Frika nuk ka lidhje me misterin si identitet psikologjik,mundet te krijohet nje ide o nje identifikim qe frika o rreziku real o i imagjinuar mundet te kete lidhje me nje fakt te pashpegueshem qe eshte misteri. Jo çdo frike eshte mister dhe e kunderta. Frika eshte ndjenje o edhe menyre mendimi ndersa misteri eshte pak a shume vetem nje menyre identifikimi o imitimi me mendimin o edhe jashte limitit te mendimit. Ne qofte se do te idenifikonim friken me misterin si proçes psikologjik siç mundet te identifikojme nje djale  me babain e tije o ngjashmerine midis tyre (Jung),menyrat se si sillen,si veprojne etj etj,sikur djali te jete i barabarte me babain e tije dhe jo sikur te jene dy individualitete te ndryshem. Pra do ta identifikonim friken me misterin si nje identifikim o imitim ,qe jane te lidhura midis tyre,do ishte nje imitim inkoshient i realitetit dhe jo si nje imitim o riprodhim koshient real i mendimit.

----------

